# systemctl --user not working

## foux

Hello,

I've installed a new server, trying for the first time systemd.

Everything works like a charm, except for systemctl --user, which always returns

```
Failed to get D-Bus connection: Connexion refusée
```

(Connexion refusée means Connection refused)

Any idea where this might come from?

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

That means d-bus didn't get started, and likely also means systemd never got started... Check if your bootloader whether or not it starts systemd instead of the default init?

init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

(or in my case, my custom initramfs needs real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd)

----------

## foux

Systemd is indeed started with grub :

```
genlight system # ps -p 1 -o comm=

systemd
```

DBus is also started.

I've got no problem with systemctl as root, It's only when I'm with another user and I try to do any operation with systemctl --user that I've got the problem

Here's my systemctl --status :

```
genlight system # systemctl status

● genlight.tfdn.org

    State: degraded

     Jobs: 0 queued

   Failed: 1 units

    Since: sam. 2014-10-04 13:25:55 CEST; 1h 33min ago

   CGroup: /

           ├─1 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd 

           ├─system.slice

           │ ├─nginx.service

           │ │ ├─15936 nginx: master process /usr/sbin/ngin

           │ │ ├─15937 nginx: worker proces

           │ │ ├─15938 nginx: worker proces

           │ │ ├─15939 nginx: worker proces

           │ │ └─15940 nginx: worker proces

           │ ├─systemd-networkd.service

           │ │ └─11270 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-networkd

           │ ├─dhcpcd.service

           │ │ └─9620 /sbin/dhcpcd -q --nobackground

           │ ├─mysqld.service

           │ │ ├─3953 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --basedir=/usr

           │ │ └─4470 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --plugin-dir=/usr/lib/mysql/plugin --log-error=/var/log/mysql/mysqld.err --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306

           │ ├─sshd.service

           │ │ └─3985 /usr/sbin/sshd -D -e

           │ ├─deluge-web.service

           │ │ └─3948 /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/deluge-web -l /var/log/deluge/web.log -L warning

           │ ├─deluged.service

           │ │ └─3947 /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/deluged -d -l /var/log/deluge/daemon.log -L warning

           │ ├─dbus.service

           │ │ └─3919 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation

           │ ├─systemd-logind.service

           │ │ └─3903 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-logind

           │ ├─systemd-timesyncd.service

           │ │ └─3888 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-timesyncd

           │ ├─systemd-udevd.service

           │ │ └─3882 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd

           │ ├─systemd-journald.service

           │ │ └─3408 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-journald

           │ ├─system-dropbox.slice

           │ │ └─dropbox@foux.service

           │ │   ├─27656 /home/foux/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-2.10.30/dropbox /newerversion

           │ │   └─27700 /opt/dropbox/dropbox

           │ └─system-php\x2dfpm.slice

           │   └─php-fpm@5.5.service

           │     ├─3950 php-fpm: master process (/etc/php/fpm-php5.5/php-fpm.conf)                   

           │     ├─4481 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4482 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4483 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4484 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4485 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4486 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4487 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4488 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4489 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4490 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4491 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4492 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4493 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4494 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4495 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4496 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4497 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4498 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     ├─4499 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           │     └─4500 php-fpm: pool www                                                            

           └─user.slice

             └─user-0.slice

               ├─session-c5.scope

               │ ├─12637 sshd: root@pts/2       

               │ └─12814 -bash

               ├─session-c3.scope

               │ ├─22590 sshd: root@pts/1       

               │ ├─22688 -bash

               │ ├─24027 man systemd.time

               │ └─24039 less

               ├─session-c2.scope

               │ ├─10402 sshd: root@pts/0       

               │ ├─10492 -bash

               │ ├─27725 systemctl status

               │ └─27726 /usr/bin/less

               ├─session-c1.scope

               │ ├─3934 /bin/login --     

               │ └─9416 -bash

               └─user@0.service

                 ├─9412 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd --user

                 └─9414 (sd-pam)
```

Any other idea where this might come from?

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

Hmm... Ok I don't get this at all.  Can't use --user on my machine with root (sudoed) but works with an unprivlileged user.

More for me to study... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User

----------

## foux

It is unfortunately the same with su.

I will look at your arch link, thanks

----------

## foux

I kinda fixed it, thanks to you.

As it turns out, I only tried systemctl --user while sudoed into an user.

If I connect to this user directly, it works.

Not ideal, but at least I'm able to do what I want

----------

